# You know you're from South Jersey when...(PG-13)



## fire it up (Oct 18, 2009)

Even though there aren't many of us Jersey smokers on here I figured I would post this anyway since it made me laugh since so many of them are true.
I'm just glad I live on the outskirts of town on 30 acres so we don't have to deal with a lot of neighbors or "downtown" little city life.


*111. Your know where harding highway is.  (somewhere on the edge of the state)
*
*110. One of your favorite X-File Episodes is the one about the Jersey Devil. (Bad episode but I do love the tale of The Jersey Devil)
*
*109. In South Jersey, you don't "go to the beach", you go "down the shore". (yep)
*
*108.You remember Santana wailing on guitar in a lightning storm at the Atlantic City Race Track in the 1970's.*
*107. In your mind you hear "watch out for the tram car please" even in your sleep. (was hit by one as a child)
106. Hy Lit, Joe Niagra, & Jerry Blavat; are normal household words.
105. You go out for corn and tomatoes in the summer and make dinner out of it. (Who doesn't?)
104. You've had arguments over cheesesteak quality.(of course)
103. When it snows more than an inch, you call it a blizzard.
102. You remember when the Silver Fox Tavern was really a restaurant.*
*101. You are related to half of the local farmers.*
*100. You still say you are going shopping at Jamesway.*
*99. You know all of the "back roads" to get everywhere and prefer them to the expressway.*
*98. Your neighbor's house was forclosed after an unlucky night in Atlantic City.
97. You know someone named Siprasiut Xayapachan.
96. You've actually found the Echelon Mall. (yep)
95. Your uncle is in the mafia. (Nope, Irish family here)
94. You have Lyme Disease. (cousin had it)
93. You don't understand why there aren't more 24-hour diners elsewhere in the country.
92. You know what a Wawa is, and know the location of at least 15 of them. (we have 4 in my town alone)
91. You think a mountain is any landform taller than your house.
90. You know what became of the 13th Leeds child, and claim to have seen him one time while peeing in the woods.
89. You stay away from Getty and BP, and stick with Mobil and Gulf.
88. You know what a "shoe-bie" is and can pick one out at the beach.(LOTS of shoobies in the Summer)
87. One time you were driving in the woods and got stuck in sand.(yep)
86. You have an EZ Pass, but you just hold it up.
85. You live next to an inpenetrable swamp.(friend growing up did)
84. You go to Delaware to buy smokes.(I know those that do)
83. Even though there's a new Wal-Mart in your town, you still go to the Berlin Farmers Market for cheap stuff.(Hate that place)
82. Your neighborhood demonstrates co-existence of African-Americans and racist rednecks.(That's putting it lightly)
81. To you, "gravel" means orange dirt.(Got lots of it around here)
80. You love hockey, and have been to a Flyers or Devils game.
79. You know that you should get the hell out of Camden before dark.(unless you wanna get shot)
78. You can name all the flavors of salt water taffy.*
*77. Your car is covered with yellow-green dust in April ann May.(Damn pine tree pollen)
76. You buy Shop-Rite brand food at Shop-Rite.(of course)
75. You can smell and know when it's low tide.(yep)
74. F-16s buzz your house at like 150 feet.
73. You remember the bad gypsy moth years.Covered my Sister with them)
72. The Eagles/Giants rivalry has started fights at your school and/or local bar.
71. You eat at restaurants that have locations I, II, III, IV, and V.
70. You get excited when you see Chopper 6, and you can hum thae Action News song.
69. You've had sex on the beach, and I'm not talking about the beverage.
68. Honesty, sincerity, and courtesy are things you once saw happen in Ohio.
67. You know that you don't put ketchup on boardwalk fries.(most people dip them in vinegar)
66. You know how to successfully handle a traffic circle.(yep)
65. You get three 50's in a row when you play skeeball.
64. You live in Cape May, but you still won't take the ferry because it's too expensive and crowded.
63. You think the Olive Garden is a bunch of crap and should not open restaurants in South Jersey.(love olive garden but they won't open one here)
62. You've hung out at a gravel pit.(lots of parties and dirt bike riding)
61. You worked at a blueberry farm when you were 13.
60. You played soccer from Kindergarten through high school.
59. You've counted the number of titty bars on the Black Horse Pike.
58. You always went to the Franklin Institute when you were a kid.(all the time)
57. You've run out of money on the Parkway.
56. You know what "cedar water" is.(nasty)
55. Your middle school hangout was the mall.(yep)
54. You have an unusable, piece-of-**** boat in your front yard.
53. You once skipped school and went to Wildwood.(yep)
52. You're Italian.(no but there are lots)
51. You know where to get the best bagel.
50. You've called someone an "*******" to their face at the Philly airport.
49. Donald Trump is mentioned at least daily in your local paper.
48. You say "water" weird.(most people pronounce it wooter)
47. You have pine trees, holly trees, and mountain laurel in your yard.(lots)
46. You had a sandbox.(yep)
45. Even your school made good Italian subs.(they weren;t bad)
44. You've almost fallen asleep on the Expressway.
43. You've rented a house in Stone Harbor before.
42. You've lived through hurricanes, nor'easters and fires, but have never seen a tornado, earthquake or volcano.(yep)
41. You can point to the two closest nuclear plants.(used to party near one)
40. You can't believe MTV went to Seaside Heights.
39. You know that ACME is an actual store, not just a Warner Bros. creation.(go there all the time)
38. You packed up the family on a Sunday and went to Cowtown Rodeo.(place is pretty fun)
37. You never had school on Rosh Hashanah or Yom Kippur.(nope)
36. You once shot a whiporwhill on a summer night at 3 A.M.
35. You take day trips to New York City.(sometimes)
34. The mafia runs half the businesses in your town.(at least a few I know of)
33. You have mandatory recycling. Enforced by law.(goes out same day as trash in red bins)
32. In the woods behind your house, you can find couches, washing machines, and shoes.
31. You don't have to go to red lobster to get fresh seafood.
30. You go to at least one parade at the boardwalk each year.
29. You know how to pronouce "Buena" on Route 40.
28. You've made a meal out of Tastycakes, Herr's BBQ potato chips, and Pennsylvania Dutch Birch Beer.(sounds interesting)
27. You know the Atlantic City High School marching band can lay down some phat beats.
26. You've pondered, "Maybe basketball would be more popular in South Jersey if the 76ers and the Nets didn't blow."
25. You watch Evening Magazine.
24. You remember when Rowan was Glassboro State and TCNJ was Trenton State.(long time ago)
23. You remember Channel 48, Boss 97, Eagle 106, and Harvey in the Morning.
22. You know New Years is all about the Mummers and the Polar Bear club.
21. You smoke Parliament Lights.
20. You go to the local Fire Department barbeque in June.
19. Down the road, in the middle of nowhere, is an Egyptian restaurant and a custard stand with a minature golf course.(yep)
18. You know what custard is in South Jersey.(of course)
17. You can go bowling at 1:30 A.M. (with automatic scoring!)
16. In high school, you worked at a Friendly's.(Brother did)
15. Route 206 doesn't freak you out at night.
14. Because your town was founded before 1776, all the restaurants, taverns, and shops have "ye", "olde", and "colonial" in their names.(Ye Olde Centerton Inn, great house salad!)
13. One time, a sea gull **** all over your head.(happened to my Sister)
12. You talk to the guy at the dump.
11. You once said, "It smells like Philadelphia in here."
10. You've waited for the goddamn drawbridge for more than ten minutes.
9. You even swam in the ocean after the hypodermic needle scare.
8. Your mom still loves Bruce Springsteen.
7. You know it can be 70 degrees in January.
6. There's a fruit and vegetable stand down the road.(several)
5. "Anyone who makes bad pizza can go to hell" is your attitude.(true)
4. Somewhere along the line, someone was really screwed you over in a business transaction.
3. You often use variations of the "F-word" while driving.(often is an understatement)
2. You will always say "YO", and you'll say it often.
1. You don't take any **** from anybody. *


----------



## alx (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL.Very good JIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eman (Oct 18, 2009)

104,103,99,91,85,82,77,69,66,65,62,55,54,46,41,32,  20,17,10,9,7,6,5,4,
,3,1 are all true here in south Louisiana too.


----------



## rivet (Oct 18, 2009)

THAT was an excellent post, Jim, thank you for putting a smile back on my face after my team, The Washington Redskins lost to the KC Chiefs, at Home, 14-6.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Loved them all....thought #42 was weird- lived through/seen all 6 of them!

And of course, number one....so true of you all!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 18, 2009)

_*ROFLMAO*_

They did?  _*The Redskins Must Be REALLY BAD!!!*_


----------



## alx (Oct 18, 2009)

YES,Paul we stink.At least i caught a little nap during game-again!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 18, 2009)

*Kansas City Couldn't Beat A Drum...

Signed Not A Chiefs Fan...
*


----------

